# My First BJJ Class: Results inside...



## CrankyDragon (Oct 27, 2005)

Well, I had my first free BJJ class tonight.... I dont know where to start.  Just the warm up alone was demanding.  My legs were burning before we even started class.  My lungs were gasping for air.  My scalp was tingly.  Yes, Im out of shape, but even by this part of the class I was pretty sure that wouldnt last long!

So the routine for this month is grappling... I never wrestled or did any grappling, but I did fairly well.  I know I had a TON of fun!  The 5 minute sessions went by pretty fast, you didnt even realize it!!  

By the 3rd grapple, I was really starting to run out of steam, and we had like 40 minutes of class left.  Man, I know I really need to be in better shape than this at this point!!

I grapple with a purple belt, I think... (A lot of this is just a blur).  He was very patient and explained just a few of the basics.  The guard, passing the guard, and getting into side control, and going for the mount.  I try my butt off and this guy just controled me like a puppet!  I told him at one point "Gimmie your side!" and he just laughed... He knew I was being funny, understanding that I realized my situation! HAHAH! 

Then I grapple a blue belt I think it was, I learned that a blood choke sux major, and dont let that happen to me or its lights out in 20 seconds! Thank God for the tap!  

Then I grapple a white belt, this was a bit more fun since he was not as well experienced I could get some better moves on him.  I used a few trix from Aikido experience and was able to throw him a few times(As a beginner, we started from the kneeling). I got the upper hand with him a time or two, which felt good cause hes been taking BJJ for just a little while.

Later in the evening I had to sit out the last 2 rounds cause I was simply exhausted!  They understood totally and was supportive of my efforts.

Tonight, Ive done more physically demanding work than in my prior 4 months of martial arts training, and Im *LOVING* it! Im a little sore just about everywhere in my body, and Im pretty sure I wont be able to walk tomorrow, but Im on a natural high that I cant believe!!

Went to the changing room and took a warm shower, got dressed and dragged my sorry butt to fetch my daughter and exit to go home.  

First impressions are lasting impressions: (AKA you only have 1 chance to make a 1st impression): The students want to learn, the instructors are patient and knowledgeable, the workout is unbeleiveable (Sp?), the dojo is BIG, theres a changing room and 2 showers.  The head Sensi ends up being one of the guys I used to be on the rescue squad with like *20* years ago and we remember each other!  And hes really matured well, and is a "cool guy"!

Can it get any better?  Dont think so...  Im going to abuse the free week or two of free classes and then join.

Just wanted to share...
Andrew

PS
Im going to bed and pass out now, nite nite! ;-)


----------



## Solidman82 (Oct 27, 2005)

Sounds like a good first class to me. Although, I really don't know too much about what a grappling class should be like at all. I sounds like you already have a bit of a bond with the instructor and trust is always really important with somebody who will be putting you in holds that could kill you. As for the warmup and workout (and the passing out thereafter) it'll get better soon. Give it a month and you'll be feeling much better probably.


----------



## Lisa (Oct 27, 2005)

Sounds great!  So glad you enjoyed it.  

Don't worry about the running out of steam, that lessens with time.  You learn when to use force and when to wait until an opening comes up.

What I love about what I do is the total body workout I get from it.  For the first little while I hurt in places that I didn't think I could hurt from working muscles I forgot I had!

Hope you don't hurt too much tomorrow! and congrats on finding something you love.


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Oct 27, 2005)

Fantastic!  Sounds like you have had a great first experience.  But trust me, it just gets better and better.  You finally get to a point when you realise that you are getting the hang of it and the rolling fun just increases.

Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 27, 2005)

That's great! As you get better you become more efficient--those who lasted longer weren't necessarily in better aerobic shape, but had much more efficient grappling movements. Learning to relax while grappling is more important than many people realize. An aikidoka has a head start!

I think BJJ is great...and I'm an arnisador. Go for it!


----------



## MJS (Oct 28, 2005)

Sounds like you had a great time!!  The instructor and students all seem very friendly and helpful, which is always a plus.  As for the workout itself, yes, its demanding and the more you train, the more you'll see your cardio increase.  

Keep training hard, enjoy yourself and don't worry about trying to pick up everything at once.  With time, you'll see many improvements!

Mike


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Oct 28, 2005)

Coolness!  I recall my first MA class at age 42 or so.  Out of shape for nigh on 20 years, I was heaving and panting and sweating in no time...sheesh, I was doing all that just from warming up!  About a week of that and it got a lot better.

Continued success!


----------



## CrankyDragon (Oct 28, 2005)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> Coolness! I recall my first MA class at age 42 or so. Out of shape for nigh on 20 years, I was heaving and panting and sweating in no time...sheesh, I was doing all that just from warming up! About a week of that and it got a lot better.
> 
> Continued success!



Thanks for the encouragment, Ill be 39 in March.  It seams like just a few years ago I was 16 and doing Karate... Man, time flys and the body goes to waste REAL FAST if you dont stay active!!!


----------



## theletch1 (Oct 28, 2005)

Andrew, great that you enjoyed yourself in the class.  It's also great that you realized you could use your aikido from the ground.  As for wearing out quickly Arnisador made a great statement.  Remember how technique and attack lines in aikido really take their toll on the white and yellow belts in aikido but don't seem to have as much effect on the senior ranks?  It's certainly not because any of us are in better shape (well, except maybe Josh) it's because we've had the time to refine the technique and use less energy moving uke where we want him and perhaps more importantly we no longer deal with the butterflies you get the first few attack lines.  You'll get into better condition with the BJJ and sooner or later you'll be as comfortable on the ground as you are on your feet and be flowing with everyone else.  

While I am sorry to see you leave our dojo I am a huge advocate for finding a system that suits you.  I truly do wish you and Rebecca the absolute best of luck in your endeavor.:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Oct 28, 2005)

CrankyDragon said:
			
		

> Ill be 39 in March.  It seams like just a few years ago I was 16 and doing Karate...



I started Karate at 14 and just turned 42. I enjoy BJJ but the FMA is still my main thing!


----------



## CrankyDragon (Oct 28, 2005)

Thank you for your kind words and support Jeff!  Its a mature martial artist that can recognize that sometimes people need to change direction, and thats not a reflection of anything... That is reading too much into the change.

I examined Aikido and found that it didnt fill all the voids for me, however a lot of the principles that I learned will be of great benefit in my future training!  I am gratefull to have trained with such MAs such as yourself, and thank you and all those at the school for all you have done for me.

Ill keep in touch!!
Andrew


----------



## 7starmantis (Oct 28, 2005)

Its allways nice to see someone find somethin they really enjoy! I'm not that familiar with grappling workouts, but when competing in MMA events the training we did was grueling (sp?)! Good luck in your training, keep us posted!

7sm


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Oct 28, 2005)

theletch1 said:
			
		

> While I am sorry to see you leave our dojo I am a huge advocate for finding a system that suits you. I truly do wish you and Rebecca the absolute best of luck in your endeavor.:asian:



I don't mean to derail the thread but I have to give a huge round of applause here.  I wish all martial artists could be so understanding and forgiving when students of theirs choose a different path and one better suited to them.  Such open-mindedness should be applauded.


----------



## CrankyDragon (Nov 28, 2005)

Rebecca has since dropped out of MA.  I dont know if shes sceared or what, but she insist shes not really interested, that she was doing it because she thought I wanted her to.  Well, I do!  And it breaks my heart, but I cannot live my life though her. I am extreamly disappointed she does not want to persue it, after her first Judo class she seamed to really be into it, with grins and smiles and all.

Im hoping this is a passing phase and sometime in the near future years she will rekindle a desire for MA.  I am hoping too that if she sees me going to class she will think about it.  

For me now, I havent been in over a month due to a sternoclavical injury I substained from work.  The doctor put me on light duty, as worker's comp is paying me, I fear just doing a "little MA" will get me in some kind of legal mumbo jumbo trouble of some kind, thats the way my luck goes.  

I go back to the doctor for re-eval the 30th and anticipate/expect to be released, so I hope to start up classes again then.

As far as Rebecca goes, I told her it was okay, and maybe she can try again later if she wants, that it was okay by me if she didnt want to take the class.  Of course I lied, but thats what parents do in the better interest of there kids I reckon.  It means more to me to not push her into something, for what ever reason she has, that she doesnt want to do... than to make her take the class.  Does that make any sense?

Anyway, wish us both luck!
Andrew


----------



## MJS (Nov 28, 2005)

CrankyDragon said:
			
		

> Rebecca has since dropped out of MA. I dont know if shes sceared or what, but she insist shes not really interested, that she was doing it because she thought I wanted her to. Well, I do! And it breaks my heart, but I cannot live my life though her. I am extreamly disappointed she does not want to persue it, after her first Judo class she seamed to really be into it, with grins and smiles and all.
> 
> Im hoping this is a passing phase and sometime in the near future years she will rekindle a desire for MA. I am hoping too that if she sees me going to class she will think about it.
> 
> ...


 
Sorry to hear about your injury.  Take the docs advise, rest up and you'll be back to training before you know it!!  As for your daughter, as much as you want to see her involved in the arts, the worse thing you can do is force her to go.  Who knows, she may surprise you and tell you that she wants to go back.

Mike


----------



## Lisa (Nov 28, 2005)

Andrew,

I am sorry to hear about Rebecca leaving class.  I am a firm believer in not forcing kids to do any activity if they are not enjoying themselves.  It just frustrates the child and takes all the fun and learning out of it for them. 

My children have taken breaks from their MA training and their competitive air rifle training as well.  I think that is a healthy thing to do.  If you are forcing yourself to do it for no other reason then to make your parent's happy, then you are there for the wrong reason.

In time take her back to watch a class and see if there is a spark of interest there.  Keep the door open.  Talk about class with her and how much fun you are having will show her a healthy attitude and may spark her interest again.

Good Luck

Lisa


----------



## CrankyDragon (Nov 28, 2005)

My thoughts EXACTLY, Lisa.  Thats the plan.  But I think before she starts back up, she needs a break so as when she makes a decision to go back, it will be well seated and desired.

The thing is, she has so much talent and protential for MA, I hate seeing it not be used.  Me and her kinda "fight", and she has some ability to sneek a jab in on daddy! HAHA!  I know in today's time, violence is a reality.  It can happen to anyone, anywhere.  Chances are you can go a life time without a conflict, but wouldnt you want to have a bucket of water on hand when a fire really does break out?  My primary concern is her safety.

I think she may go back, but not soon.  

Thanks for the support!
Andrew


----------



## arnisador (Nov 28, 2005)

I think you're right to not push her for now and see if she'll want to come back on her own. My daughter is 11 and within the next year I'll probably start suggesting martial arts training more strongly...we'll see how it goes!

Good luck with your recovery!


----------



## CrankyDragon (Nov 29, 2005)

Thanks for your support and understanding.  My gut was telling me I was doing the right thing but my mind was telling me to make her go.  Maybe it was my heart telling me to make her go, but something just didnt feel right about that direction.  For crying out loud, shes only 8.  If I mess up her interest in MA now, she may NEVER be interested in it again.  At least she had an introduction to MA with Aikido, which in hindsight I wish I had started her on Judo, but thats my personal opinion.

Thanks again!
Andrew


----------



## The MMA kid! (Dec 7, 2005)

ah, I remember my first BJJ class, just a few months ago actually. i had entered during a sparring class. being a stand up fighter only at the time, I was easily beaten by even the newest of their students.


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 7, 2005)

Hello, and welcome to the site "The MMA kid!"


----------



## arnisador (Dec 7, 2005)

Yes, welcome!


----------



## CrankyDragon (Feb 26, 2006)

Sorry I havent posted in a while guys, Ive been on a MA vacation due to $$$, or the lack thereof.

Im thinking of approching the instructor and see if there are some chores I can do to help offset the cost of monthly class.  Ends up, we were on the same rescue squad together back in 85-86.  I already lease a server, Im going to propose maybe building a compleate web site with video and pictures, and of course text.    The one they have now doesnt even have it's own domain, and its very attractive.

I hope to get into the dojo/school soon, Im really missing taking an art. Sigh.

Andrew


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Feb 26, 2006)

CrankyDragon said:
			
		

> Sorry I havent posted in a while guys, Ive been on a MA vacation due to $$$, or the lack thereof.
> 
> *Im thinking of approching the instructor and see if there are some chores I can do to help offset the cost of monthly class*. Ends up, we were on the same rescue squad together back in 85-86. I already lease a server, Im going to propose maybe building a compleate web site with video and pictures, and of course text.  The one they have now doesnt even have it's own domain, and its very attractive.
> 
> ...



Sounds like a great idea.  I know my BJJ instructor has a similar deal with a couple of guys for the cleaning and to help as assistant instructors.  I hope it works out for you.


----------



## ARNIS (Mar 3, 2006)

Yeah my first class was an awakening.  I already had a black belt in Judo but I had a very difficult time with many of the beginners. 

The best thing I have come to realize about anything that requires constant practice, you are only a beginner once.

Hang in there BJJ is the most fun you can have with your clothes on.

Good Luck


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Mar 3, 2006)

ARNIS said:
			
		

> Hang in there BJJ is the most fun you can have with your clothes on.
> 
> Good Luck



You obviously haven't done "no gi BJJ" then.


----------



## Shogun (Mar 3, 2006)

> I used a few trix from Aikido experience and was able to throw him a few times(As a beginner, we started from the kneeling). I got the upper hand with him a time or two, which felt good cause hes been taking BJJ for just a little while.


 
You'll see a lot of Aiki principles in jiu-jitsu. Its pretty cool. esp. Suwari Waza.

One thing that seems odd is the grappling sessions. did you guys do any technique? or just spar?

peace


----------



## ARNIS (Mar 5, 2006)

Eternal Beginner said:
			
		

> You obviously haven't done "no gi BJJ" then.



Well yes I have and in the the dark.

Cheers


----------

